
Show HN: Covid-19 AMA Database - copypirate
https://amadb.xyz/
======
copypirate
A collection of over 1,000 AMA questions and answers on COVID-19 from various
experts, professionals, and journalists. For GitHub repo with all the
questions and answers: [https://github.com/aleksandr-smechov/covid-19-ama-
db](https://github.com/aleksandr-smechov/covid-19-ama-db)

